# Your favorite architecture style you have already seen in video games



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

for example, Novigrad city in the witcher 3


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

The cities in Deus Ex : Human Revolution (my second favorite video game, behing Far Cry 2).


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

I love lego cities in LEGO CITY UNDERCOVER and LEGO NINJAGO games. Every time I see my son play them, I want to recreate such cities in my room.


----------



## Martwy_Kogut (Dec 4, 2012)

Zaz965 said:


> for example, Novigrad city in the witcher 3


Novigrad is based on Polish city Gdańsk


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Martwy_Kogut said:


> Novigrad is based on Polish city Gdańsk


this is awesome, one more photo about gdansk  
Gdansk by Miroslaw Wierzbicki, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

I like when videogames have odd majestic architecture

Bioshock


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

again Gdansk that inspired novigrad in the witcher 3  
Gdańsk by Philipp Korting, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

😎😌


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I like my archiitecture with space, lava, acid, bones and monumental arches please 😉😌


----------



## Martwy_Kogut (Dec 4, 2012)

One more: Gdańsk


----------



## Architecturelover101 (Aug 24, 2020)

Uncharted: The Lost Legacy
The architecture in this game is just gorgeous.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sekiro
Share of the Week - Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice by PlayStation.Blog, on Flickr

Share of the Week - Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice by PlayStation.Blog, on Flickr

Share of the Week - Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice by PlayStation.Blog, on Flickr

Share of the Week - Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice by PlayStation.Blog, on Flickr


----------



## Sir Moc (Dec 16, 2007)

For a while ago, i have made this video about architecture in video games. Maybe you will find it interesting.


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Edit


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

The City in Mirror's Edge





Lagos in Advanced Warfare


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

I love the city in Need for Speed Underground, even today. The first simulated city I fell in love with.


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

The city of Insomnia in Final Fantasy XV


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Night City in Cyberpunk 2077


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Dubai in Medal of Honor Warfighter:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

As an architecture and history buff, I was in awe at how well the guys that made Kingdom Come: Deliverance recreated real life places from 500 years ago.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Also, Mafia 1 Definitive Edition has some of the best scenarios ever. Specially at night, the city feels extremely real and cool.


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

I find the towers of Nebula Casino in Palmont City in NFS Carbon really interesting, they dont looks like any other building in real life





















https://nfsworld.fandom.com/wiki/The_Nebula


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Yokosuka City in Shenmue.


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

São Paulo in Max Payne 3


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

London in CoD: MW.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Soriehlam said:


> São Paulo in Max Payne 3


I don't know if you agree to me, but São Paulo looks Salvador in max payne 3 😁 😁


----------

